# Palermo Park



## pato_chacoana (Aug 28, 2009)

Some bird pics I took about some blocks away from my house. It's a park with artificial lakes.





















































































Cheers,
Pato


----------



## Gaston (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Pato,

nice pics!!! you are a great nature photographer :clap: 

If you will go there again please tell me. I need some wood for the houses of my spiders


----------



## pato_chacoana (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Gaston!

Thank's!   Call me when you have some free time, I need to get wood too!!


Pato


----------



## tarcan (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pictures Pato, looks like a nice little park to go to!

Take care

Martin


----------



## pato_chacoana (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Martin, indeed is nice and really close to my home! And I usually find very useful tree barks for arboreals 







Pato


----------



## eman (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice shots Pato!  It's pretty cool to have parrots/parokeets and other exotic birds in your back yard!  

Cheers,

Emmanuel


----------



## pato_chacoana (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Emman! Indeed it's a nice close place to get away and enjoy a little bit of nature. Even lots of wildlife and birds, there's used to be wild Otters but haven't seen them anymore  The other day I've found a Scolopendra fairly big but didn't have my camera at that time! Next time I'll try to make some bug macros perhaps 

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## tarcan (Sep 2, 2009)

pato_chacoana said:


> Next time I'll try to make some bug macros perhaps


you better, we are waiting!


----------

